# How to open a .cdb file?



## djmj (May 1, 2009)

I had a Corex CardScan 600 unit but I lost it in my move and don't have the software or CD anywhere it seems. I have a .cdb file with my contacts and need to open this. Is there a simple way without buying new software?
I am running XP and Office 2003 on a Dell desktop. I want to put the contacts into Outlook 2003.
Thanks!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You will need to get the software that was used to make these files, even if it means buying another copy of the program.


----------



## djmj (May 1, 2009)

Thanks DaveA
Are there any other ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you try downloading and installing the software?
http://sites.dymo.com/Support/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?MainTab=1&Tab=1&ProductID=CSPB08380ENG(DYMO)


----------



## djmj (May 1, 2009)

Hi DH,
I don't see anything on this site about CardScan or about downloading software anywhere. Am I missing someting?
Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You don't see the word "Download" in blue?


----------



## djmj (May 1, 2009)

Hi DH,
Honestly no. When I click on your link it takes me to this site instead of the one you provide:
http://global.dymo.com/enCA/Home/default.html
If that is not correct then I am not sure how to get to the site you suggest.
Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I guess you must not be in the US.


----------



## djmj (May 1, 2009)

I'm in Montreal, Canada.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I think I once had a program that had a *.cdb ending with a little program, I found the program because I remembered the author's name.
http://www.gregorybraun.com/CardBase.html
Try it, I used try a lot of his programs, but they went our with my old computer.


----------



## djmj (May 1, 2009)

Thanks bp also from Canada!
I have sent him an email to ask if this will work.
Greatly appreciated!
Best regards.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

hope you get the right answer,
I got my flag from a user here, he probably would send you one too or copy mine, he loves to make stuff for people here.


----------



## djmj (May 1, 2009)

Great bp thanks. I'll look forward to that and I'll certainly let you know when I get the answer.
Cheers.


----------



## sriram301296 (May 17, 2010)

Try downloading the software from the link:
http://download.cnet.com/1770-20_4-0.html?query=Corex+CardScan+600&tag=srch&searchtype=downloads&filterName=platform%3DWindows,Webware&filter=platform%3DWindows,Webware


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Those are drivers, not the actual contact management software.


----------

